# Well,Seeing my Chi soon!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well.....only about 25 1/2 hours to go (but whos counting :roll: ) until i go to Manchester,Lancashire,to see a little chihuahua pup.

I have to get on a train to Manchester,then a bus to 'Leigh' bus station,then i have to call Laura (the person whos pup im going to see)

I cant wait....i cant believe she even reserved him for me! Things like this dont happen for me, so im so pleased.
Im just really really hoping that my new digital camera comes tomorrow morning, so i can take lots of pics of them and show you all!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Not long to go!! Just make yourself busy the whole time till then and you'll be wondering where those 25 and a half hours went! 

I hope your digi cam arrives in time as well, hehe.

Hope your journey goes well and the puppy is exactly what you've always wanted :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Nona 

I hope it goes well too....and i sooo hope that my digital cam comes tomorrow morning, so i can take good pics and put them up here!

xxx only about 24hours and 20minutes to go hehe


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah piccys please lol bet your excited do you not have a camara phone just incase im not hinting to see pics or anything (yeah rite lol)


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oooo how exciting, hope it all goes well and you manage to get piccies, leigh is not far from me  
good luck!
mia
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck, i was so excited when i went to see my baby girl, i hope it works out for you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

and yeah, i have a camera phone, but no credit  so i dont know how i could get them on the internet and show you...


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Aw, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

thank youuuuu! :lol: :lol: I cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

It will come around quicker then u expect (bet u wont sleep much 2night though!)  She sounds like a good breeder aswell


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

She is! She sounds so friendly and genuine.

Plus...Lucy has also taken a dog from her before, plus shes getting another (the brother of mine)

I CANT WAAAAAAAIT! 8)


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

You must feel like a kid the night before Christmas. How exciting! Good luck tomorrow. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Its really exciting! Can't wait to see your photos!!  After I'd seen Ivy at the breeders for the first time and chosen her I had butterflies in my tummy all the way home. I felt like I was walking on air! The breeder sent me photos of her 2 or 3 times a week and it was just a great feeling! I couldn't stop looking at them! I desperately want another chi too.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

YAAAAAY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait to hear about it all, good luck!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well im hoping that i can show you all pictures 

Its just...i ordered a digital camera from Ebay, and sent the money off on Monday...so hopefully, the seller recieved the money this morning.
Now...im praying that he sent the camera the second he got payment. If he did, then theres a chance i could get my camera tomorrow...

I also have a normal camera, but that has a flash, and i wouldnt want to hurt the pups eyes  
Plus that would mean messing about and getting them developed, then scanning them.

I do have a camera phone, but i have no credit, which means i cant send it to my computer


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

i cant wait to see the pictures! im sure your excited. 

im hoping to post some pictures of my Moco soon. Idont have a digital camera either and I really wish i did to catch some of the great faces she makes. oh by hte way, shes much better today for those of you who wrote such nice notes to me that i couldnt answer since the forum was locked.

it must be like Christmas for you, bringing her home. Bless you both!!!!!

LoriS


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

thank you  and yeah....cant wait. its 14hours until i get on the bus to the train station

hehe

Moco's mummy...how did you get piccies of your chi on the computer without using a digital cam?


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

The picture on my profile isnt of Moco - my son just found it on the internet and we thought it was cute - little chi all dressed up!

i bet your counting the hours!!! Have a safe trip. Hope the weathers nice and you have lots of goodies in your bag for the baby!

Your inmy prayers,
LoriS MOCO's MOM


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I hope you are getting some sleep - you have a big day tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well its 1:05am...and still aint going to sleep 
Ill be going soon though...

G'Night xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wells its time....!!!!

Ill be setting off in just about an hours time, to get the bus to the mall, so i can get some money out the bank. 

My trains at 2, so wish me luck xxx :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Setting off now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye everyone :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

loads and loads and loads of luck :wave: :wave: :wave: 
can't wait to hear all about him


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I missed you then...i'm watching this space!


:wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

come on Sandra... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

well................



























THERES A NEW CHIHUAHUA JOINING THE BOARD SOON!
Hes mine all mine...wow, what a gorgeous baby!

Only 12 days old, and he is the tinyiest thing i have ever seen in all my life.

      

I gave her the deposit....so hes mine! im so so happy...happiest person in the whole world xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww congrats sandra! 8)  feels good huh?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't have happened to a nicer person xxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks Leena....and you too Steph!

I feel great....and i cant stop smiling!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww congratulations!!!

How exciting....


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you  

I cant wait.

Im hoping to see him in about 3weeks, cos by then he'll be 5weeks old and will be running about and getting upto no good


----------



## candymandy (Nov 2, 2005)

pics pics - did you get any pics :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

nope  i totally forgot my camera, and realised i would have to use my phone.

but when i got there, all thoughts went out my head 

Ive emailed the person who is caring for him at the moment, and asked her to send me a picture of him of what he looks like now...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Absolutely, they literally grow like weeds...from one day to the next...so if you can get baby pics now that would be Fab...then you can have a cute baby album...I keep meaning to start one for Gizzie, but with what time :roll: 

Have you thought of names yet? :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Bet you can't stop smiling :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

thats great news, i know how excited you must be, i couldnt stop smilling all day when i met Roxy and still have this stupid grin on my face :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww time will fly fast :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

morning sandra i wonder how much sleep you got last night hummmmm!!!!!!!!!
i bet u cant believe that uve got a little chi coming on 23rd of december im excited for you im so silly
and it wont be long now until i get my little cutie (well i say that only if there is a girl) weep weep, i really cant wait to see pic of him and i know u want him now but it will go so quick and u will be on the way to bring him home with u

love 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

well i hope the time flies...
And guess what? my digital camera came this morning..i couldnt believe it! :shock: typical eh!

I havent thought of names yet, well i have, but nothing major that i have said 'thats a definate name for him'

things like Jacob (cos his dads called Jake) or maybe Riley or Alfie, but i dont fancy calling him Alf for short :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well Sandra C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S on getting your new baby chi.
What color did you say he was?
I am soooooo happy for you.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hes black, with a white chest and iddy biddy white paws


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arr bless, can't wait for pics


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

me neither lol

i hope she sends me some  cos i want some


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Hes black, with a white chest and iddy biddy white paws


sounds perfect to me   ( kinda like my Kirby boy ? )  

Congrats Sandra I AM SO excited for you    
I just know he is gonna be such a mummys boy :lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Do they look more smooth or long coated Sandra? And what does mine look like?? Im going up Friday but im impatient!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

good luck lucy, comon everytine we need to think of some cute names for the little hunny
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i do apolagise about my spelling i type to quick and predd the wrong keys lmao
jo
:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Do they look more smooth or long coated Sandra? And what does mine look like?? Im going up Friday but im impatient!!


There gorgeous, Laura is really nice too.
There is the mother and father there, and also another little Chihuahua (about 6months old) called Ollie.

Ollie is a little playful thing, and kept wanting me to stroke him! how lovely.
The dad is just quiet a laid-back, and the mum was busy with her babies!

The little puppies were in a box altogether, and all safe and cute...they are all so gorgeous!
Plus...you'll see mine too probably, hes so small...tell him his new mummy misses him already lol!

Good Luck,and let me know how things go


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahh bless! What colour was mine? Like all over white?? Do you know if they are smooth or longcoats?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

wow! CONGRATS! I KNOW YOU'RE EXCITED! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LITTLE TYKE!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well i didnt get a close-up of all the pups...except mine!

I sat oppisite the box on the sofa. Im not 100% sure, but i think yours was white with black spots on it...but im not 100% certain, so if it turns out hes purple tomorrow, dont blame me  cos im not 100% sure.

also..the dad is long-coated, and i would say the mum is semi-coated (not long, but not smooth either)

Mine looks long-coated, but i didnt get close to yours, so im unsure

 good luck, and you wont regret travelling to see them


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow how exciting - just wanted to say congrats too you both - Also you wont tell the coat until they are 3 - 4 weeks of age :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you 

also,everyone:

I spoke to the breeder, she said shes having problems getting photos on her pc, so shes going to email me tomorrow, then i reply back with my home address, and she'll send me a proper photo of him.

so, i can scan it and show all you lot too


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i reckon the mum is long coat hun coz dams do lose their fur sometimes after pups r born coz of the vitamins and nutri's going into the milk
so they will be very furry pups when they get all their fur i just love it
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well.....Laura emailed me, and said he will be ready for the 16 December instead...cos thats when hes 8weeks old!

Ooooh i cant wait :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Sandra1961!!! That's SO exciting!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks 

it really is exciting...i cant wait!!! i really cant :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well.....the date has been budged up! I can now take Milo home on the 16th December instead of the 23rd  i cant wait xxxx

Only 40days until i get him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

oh yay even sooner hee hee
not long now then
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

39days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





but whos counting :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That's exciting I just got my second puppy last night. I'm still smiling; it's such a great feeling.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

aww did ya? thats fantastic news! i cant wait when i am able to say that on here...

'oh im picking milo up today' or 'milos home'

I will be so proud  i cant wait


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

& me hee hee


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

oooh yes, and you Jo


----------

